# Advice needed - Leopard Gecko morph



## alexcllui

Hi,

I'm a newbie from Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia and I just start keeping Leopard Gecko 6 month ago...
Here is what I have at the moment - 
1.1.0 - Sunglow 
0.2.0 - SHTCT 
0.1.0 - Super Hypo Tangerine HET Tremper Albino 
1.0.0 - Mack Snow 
1.0.0 - Super Mack Snow Bell Albino
0.1.0 - Mack Super Snow Enigma Het Bell 
0.1.0 - Snow Het Tremper 50% Raptor
1.0.0 - Nova
Here's my questions - 
What other morph I should get for my collections if I want to produce 
- Sunglow Enigma
- Super Nova
- Dreamsickle 
- Creamsicle 
- Super Snow Bell Enigma

Thanks...


----------



## sam12345

alexcllui said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a newbie from Kota Kinabalu, Sabah, Malaysia and I just start keeping Leopard Gecko 6 month ago...
> Here is what I have at the moment -
> 1.1.0 - Sunglow
> 0.2.0 - SHTCT
> 0.1.0 - Super Hypo Tangerine HET Tremper Albino
> 1.0.0 - Mack Snow
> 1.0.0 - Super Mack Snow Bell Albino
> 0.1.0 - Mack Super Snow Enigma Het Bell
> 0.1.0 - Snow Het Tremper 50% Raptor
> 1.0.0 - Nova
> Here's my questions -
> What other morph I should get for my collections if I want to produce
> - Sunglow Enigma
> - Super Nova
> - Dreamsickle
> - Creamsicle
> - Super Snow Bell Enigma
> 
> Thanks...


For the Sunglow Enigma get a Female Engima het Albino (of the strain your Sunglow male is) and breed to your male Sunglow

For the Super NOVA and Dreamsicle get a female Mack RAPTOR, producing Mack Snow NOVA's (AKA Dreamsicles) first year and breeding back to Mum for Super NOVA's second generation.

For the Creamsicle breed your Mack Snow to either the SHTCT's. Chances are you will have to selectively line breed the offspring for the desired results.

And finally for the SS Bell Enigma breed your SS Bell to your SS Enigma het Bell.

All you need to add are:
0.1 Enigma het Albino or 0.1 Albino Enigma
0.1 Mack RAPTOR :2thumb:


----------



## alexcllui

Hi sam12345,

Thank you so much for the information...

Is it ok that i use the female Enigma het Tremper albino to breed with my male Sunglow to get Sunglow Enigma?
May I know how to maintain the Sunglow Enigma blood line if I success breeding it?
I think the strain for my Sunglow are Tremper...hope it might help.

- "For the Creamsicle breed your Mack Snow to either the SHTCT's. Chances are you will have to selectively line breed the offspring for the desired results."
Can you explain more to me on this?
I'm really sorry for that...

Thanks


----------



## sam12345

alexcllui said:


> Hi sam12345,
> 
> Thank you so much for the information...
> 
> Is it ok that i use the female Enigma het Tremper albino to breed with my male Sunglow to get Sunglow Enigma?
> May I know how to maintain the Sunglow Enigma blood line if I success breeding it?
> I think the strain for my Sunglow are Tremper...hope it might help.
> 
> - "For the Creamsicle breed your Mack Snow to either the SHTCT's. Chances are you will have to selectively line breed the offspring for the desired results."
> Can you explain more to me on this?
> I'm really sorry for that...
> 
> Thanks


Sunglow x Enigma het Albino (worst possible scenaria ie Sunglow is only carrying one copy of the Hypo gene) =
12.5% Normal het Albino
12.5% Albino
12.5% Enigma het Albino
12.55 Albino Enigma
12.5% Hypo het Albino
12.5% Hypo Albino (AKA Sunglow/Hybino)
12.5% Hypo Engima
12.5% Hypo Albino Enigma (AKA Sunglow Enigma)

It doesn't necessarily mean that the Sunglow Enigmas will be really good quality though.

A creamsicle is a gecko which expresses Mack Snow and is Super Hypo Tangerine, so has no body spots and has clear tangerine influences.

Mack Snow x SHTCT gives a pretty good shot at that, but its more than likely you will just get Mack Snow Hypos, so you may have to line breed to remove the spots and replace the tangerine.

A good creamsicle Redirect Notice

Then a Hypo Snow (or as some would still call them creamsicle)
Redirect Notice


----------



## alexcllui

Hi Sam12345,

Thanks for the reply.

For the Sunglow Enigma project, do they have any other option beside using the Sunglow x Enigma het Albino formula? 

Can you explain more to me how to improve the quality if I get the Sunglow Enigma morph? 

What does it mean by "line breed"?
Can you explain more to me? 

Thanks


----------



## sam12345

alexcllui said:


> Hi Sam12345,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> For the Sunglow Enigma project, do they have any other option beside using the Sunglow x Enigma het Albino formula?
> 
> Can you explain more to me how to improve the quality if I get the Sunglow Enigma morph?
> 
> What does it mean by "line breed"?
> Can you explain more to me?
> 
> Thanks


You only have 3 options with the Sunglow Enigma project.
The first is as previously suggested Enigma het Albino
The second is a visual Albino Enigma
And the last is a Sunglow Enigma.
The way to improve the Sunglow Enigma would to be to buy the brightest female you can find whether it be option 1,2 or 3.

Line breeding is where you specifically choose the best looking offspring to breed and enhance the desired traits.
For example if I wanted almost red SHTCT's I would choose the brightest offspring possible to breed to each other in order to improve the orange colouration.

I hope that helps :2thumb:


----------



## alexcllui

Hi Sam12345,

Thank you so much for your explanation and now I'm getting more understand for it...


----------



## alexcllui

Hi,

I still have few more questions to ask...:blush:

I just received an email from a local breeder (he is one of the top breeder here)and this is what he reply to me - 

"1.0 Raptor Enigma (aka Nova) - *in my opinion, this mutation is at its lowest if you bought it as a male, unless it is het for something. This is because an enigma is a dominant mutation. Therefore, there*is no phenotype super enigma. Whatever you do to pair him, you won't be able to fully utilise your animals. A Mack Snow*Eclipse het Raptor or a Mack Snow Raptor is a better male in breeding projects.*This is because a Mack Snow is a codominant gene and therefore it possesses the potential to hit a super form."

Is it true what he say?

In that case he recommended me to take this combination...
- 1.0 Reverse Stripe Mack Snow Raptor*(aka Mack Raptor) 
- 0.1 Raptor Enigma*(aka Nova) 
The possible offsprings when pair these animals will be as below:
- Raptor
- Mack Snow Raptor
- Raptor Enigma (aka Nova)
- Mack Snow Raptor Enigma (aka Dreamsicle)
*All of the above offsprings possess high chances to have reverse stripes*
Or I should go for this package?

I'm a bit sad and confusing after reading that email...
So what I gonna do with my male Nova?
Sell it?
Or keep it to my breeding project?
Advice needed please...

Thanks


----------



## sam12345

His statement makes no real sense.
You have the snow gene in your collection already so have the potential to do what he suggested already.

I based my suggestions on what you said you want to produce, if you don't want it stick to them morphs there is hundreds of other options.


----------



## alexcllui

Hi Sam12345,

Thanks for the reply:2thumb:
I do apologize to ou if I write something's wrong here.:notworthy:
Coz my english level are not very good...Sorry

What you mean by my Male Nova is it just pair with a Female Mack Raptor to produce Super Nova? 
Can I use this - 
- Super mack snow 50% poss het RAPTOR female 
- Mack snow 50% poss het RAPTOR female 
If can than which one is better?

As for the Sunglow Enigma project...
The Sunglow than I have now are just the normal one.
Should I go for better male like TUG Sunglow?
Or I just use my current Sunglow to pair with the Enigma het Tremper Albino?
Anyway for me to have higher chance to hit Sunglow Enigma?

What do you mean by visual albino enigma? 

Thanks...


----------



## sam12345

alexcllui said:


> Hi Sam12345,
> 
> Thanks for the reply:2thumb:
> I do apologize to ou if I write something's wrong here.:notworthy:
> Coz my english level are not very good...Sorry
> 
> What you mean by my Male Nova is it just pair with a Female Mack Raptor to produce Super Nova?
> Can I use this -
> - Super mack snow 50% poss het RAPTOR female
> - Mack snow 50% poss het RAPTOR female
> If can than which one is better?
> 
> As for the Sunglow Enigma project...
> The Sunglow than I have now are just the normal one.
> Should I go for better male like TUG Sunglow?
> Or I just use my current Sunglow to pair with the Enigma het Tremper Albino?
> Anyway for me to have higher chance to hit Sunglow Enigma?
> 
> What do you mean by visual albino enigma?
> 
> Thanks...


You could use one of them females, but if they don't prove to be het RAPTOR then you won't get what you wanted.

The better the Sunglow breeder the better the offspring (usually), so yes buying the best possible male Sunglow would help improve the line. However Enigma is a morph enhancer so you may find the colours improve with the addition of the Enigma gene.

Visual Albino Enigma = Albino Enigma (instead of a Enigma het Albino)


----------



## alexcllui

hi sam12345,

i think i'll use 1.0 Nova x 0.1 Sunglow(Tremper) to get higher chance to hit the sunglow enigma...am i right?

which one do you think is the best to breed with the 1.0 Nova?
- 0.1 SHTCT or 
- 0.1 SHT het Tremper


----------



## sam12345

Yes sorry I missed that option.

You will produce all albino variations using the NOVA.

NOVA x SHTCT = Normals, Hypos, Enigma and Hypo Enigmas all het Eclipse. The hypos may mature into Supers.

Nova x SHTCT het Albino =
As above with Albino variants of each as well. So technically another shot at Sunglow Enigmas.

If you have nothing planned for either female do both pairings!


----------



## alexcllui

Hi sam12345,

Thanks for your help...:2thumb:

What do you thing about Typhoon and Radar morph?

Someone offer me a package like - 
Package 1.
1.1 Typhoon
0.1 Mack Super Snow 100% het Typhoon

Package 2.
1.1 Radar
0.1 Bell Albino 100% het Radar

G-Project, Red Stripe, Radar and Typhoon...
Which 2 morph do you think are more worth to invest?

Thanks


----------



## sam12345

G Projects are ridiculous. They produce low quality tangs expressing slight green hues.

Red stripes are very unpredictable and hard to reproduce consistently. However good quality examples are absolutely incredible.

RADARs and Typhoons are sought after, fairly rare and with the groups offered wont require years of holdbacks and genetic luck.

I would choose these if it were me.


----------



## alexcllui

Thanks sam12345...:2thumb:m


----------



## alexcllui

Hi,

I just add another 2 gecko to my collections...
1.0 Reverse Stripe Mack Snow Raptor 
0.1 Nova 

And I sold out the 1.0 Super Mack Snow Bell Albino...

I'm thinking to add Bell Albino to my collection.
Which one should I go for?
Male or Female to be best match to my collection?

Thanks!


----------



## sam12345

alexcllui said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just add another 2 gecko to my collections...
> 1.0 Reverse Stripe Mack Snow Raptor
> 0.1 Nova
> 
> And I sold out the 1.0 Super Mack Snow Bell Albino...
> 
> I'm thinking to add Bell Albino to my collection.
> Which one should I go for?
> Male or Female to be best match to my collection?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not really sure why you sold that male to be honest.
If your goal was to produce Super Snow Bell Enigmas, then you had the perfect two geckos to do so.

Seen as the only Bell gene in your collection now is the SS Enigma het Bell, realistically you have to get a male.
What morph.... Well that depends on what you want to produce?


----------



## alexcllui

Hi,

Do you think is it worth to get the SS Bell Enigma? 
I mean get the SS bell albino x SS enigma het bell...

Someone offer me a pair of Bell Albino but I think I just want to take either 1 only...
Male or Female to go?
Is it worth to take the Bell Albino morph?

Thanks


----------



## sam12345

alexcllui said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you think is it worth to get the SS Bell Enigma?
> I mean get the SS bell albino x SS enigma het bell...
> 
> Someone offer me a pair of Bell Albino but I think I just want to take either 1 only...
> Male or Female to go?
> Is it worth to take the Bell Albino morph?
> 
> Thanks


It is only worth it is you can produce something you to to using the offered geckos. By selling your SS Enigma het Bell, your options are extremely limited with the Bell morph now.

Bell Albino x SS Bell = 100% Mack Snow Bell
If you pair to anything else you will get a minimum of Mack Snow hets.


----------



## alexcllui

Thanks sam12345!

I got another 0.1 Sunglow(Tremper)today...
Thinking to get a 0.1 Bold het Bell...:whistling2:
Do you think the Bold will be any useful in my collection now?
Thanks


----------



## alexcllui

Btw I think the Bold het Bell are High Yellow...

And I found another 0.1 Bell Sunglow Enigma too...


----------

